# Nice wee site near Malvern needed.



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi guys does anyone have any recommendations. Looking for a nice wee site near Malvern as am going to a dog show on 11th Aug funnily enough at Malvern   I am booked in at the Marlbank Inn for the 6/7th Aug but don't fancy staying there till the 11th. 
There will be me, Gav my son and two dogs.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

try blackmoor ccc site but none members welcome.
lovely site


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There is also the Blackmore CC site next door. If your dog show is at the Three Counties Show Ground then there is a 5 van site at the Anchor ( pub) in Welland - not far away.

G

Edit:

This is it:

Anchor, Welland


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Carol, I hope the _nice *wee* site _ is for the dogs - not you!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> Carol, I hope the _nice *wee* site _ is for the dogs - not you!


Tee hee wee as in small ya muppet :lol: :lol: 
Seriously will have to give you lessons in Scotterish Pippin hunny!!

Am also going to a wee site in Welsh Wales dunno if its anywhere near you but its at Aberaeron.

Thanks everyone for got to say that any site within about 20miles or so of Malvern would be good.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_Safle bach_ in Welsh!

Mark you, if it *that* sort of wee place it would be _y Lle Chwech _or _y Ty Bach_.

We pass through Aberaeron quite frequently.

Nice little town with pastel painted houses.

I don't think the beach is up to much though.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

We stayed on a 5 van site just outside Aberaeron. It was minimum facilities but great sea views.


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi We are at Malvern the week before you for the National Sheep event on the showground and are staying on Blackmore CC for a few days.
Michael


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

CC site excellent, stayed there in the snow late February, staff excellent, great views of the hills if you are lucky with the pitch.

Hope you win something Carol  

Jagman

PS just got back from two weeks in Scotland, brilliant weather on NW coast and Mull and NO MIDGES. You lot should charge us English as we cross the border, you have a beautiful country! Can heartily recommend Invercoe site at Ballachulish, Sango Sands, Broomfield and CC at Kinlochewe.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

We are off to the CC Blackmore site next weekend for a few days. I wouldn't call it a 'wee' site though. Its enormous :lol:


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Bit further out you can stay at Stow on the Wold rugby club. 

It was £5 anight with hot showers and loo's. 

You need to take envelopes to put you money for camping in, then put it in the letter box.

Nice views Quiet about a mile out of town.

Andy


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Can recommend Blackmore - very good team of wardens there at the moment


----------

